# Anarchist book fair providence/foofest aug 15.



## Crashedandburned (Aug 1, 2009)

Id love to see some of your smiling faces show up to the book fair in providence. It should be a good time.

Providence Anarchist Bookfair and street festival - Infoshop News


----------



## laozi (Aug 12, 2009)

let's hang out pm me.

i'll be at the bookfair for sure.


----------



## Ahab (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't like fairs can we just call it Book-thing-a-mea-giger-bob.


----------



## keg (Sep 4, 2009)

sssssss


----------

